# chicken cat



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I wish this bad boy could be trained to guard my girls! He weighs in at around 20 lbs! He came to the coop area to see us. Talk about raising the alarm! My girls were NOT happy. Of course, he would have chicken dinner if we hadn't been there.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have one like that. I wish he would be a good chicken cat because there are so many others out there that do have cats that live with their birds.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, he brings me half eaten mice and rats. He also leaves piled up feathers from our wild birds around. So I know he's not safe to leave around the young chicks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would really like to know how others can have cats living with their chickens and not have them be a threat.

Your guy sounds very much like mine, still got that instinct to hunt non stop.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

He's even been neutered and is still a great hunter. It's amusing when he kills and eats something. He climbs on hubs 8 ft storage caninet in the garage and literally has to sleep it off!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just read something about cats and how even through the hundreds of years of domestication we've really not changed a whole bunch about their natural instincts. Your boy sleeping on the cabinet was one of those things they mentioned. As I was reading I kept thinking, yes, that's Jake. 

But that doesn't explain other cats and why so little of that hunting, perching, stalking behavior is evident. Even Jake's sister is not that big in to the predator thing. She will go after things but it's not like she's driven like he is. Bet your boy is very much like my Jake.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

robin416 said:


> I would really like to know how others can have cats living with their chickens and not have them be a threat.
> QUOTE]
> 
> When I raise chicks, my cats have never had access to them. Mature birds have never been threatened by my cats or past cats I've had. My too current ones like to hunt too.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Buster doesn't have free access to the chicken at all. We were keeping an eye on him. He wasn't stalking, just curious. When he started looking at the little girls we took him back to the house.


----------

